# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ilim >  İlim Konusunda Peygamberimizin (sav) Hadisleri

## ceydaaa

sdf.jpg1. Ey İnsanlar! İlim yeryüzünden kaldırılmadan ve ilme sahip olanlar vefat etmeden önce ilme sarılın. İlim sahibi âlim ile ondan ilim öğrenen talebe her ikisi de sevapta müşterektirler. Öğrenen ve öğretenler dışındaki insanlarda hayır yoktur.

2. İlmi öğrenmek isteyenden gizleyene Allah kıyamette ateşten bir gem vurur.

3. İlim İslamın hayatıdır. İslam ilimle hayat bulur. İlim dinin ve imanın direğidir. İlimsiz din ve iman olmaz. Kim bir konuda bilgi sahibi olursa Allah kıyamette mutlaka onu mükâfatlandırır. İlmin kendisi ibadet olduğu için ilim sahibi onula amel etsin etmesin mutlaka mükâfatını görür. Şayet amel ederse iki misli mükâfatlandırır, şayet bir başkasına da öğretir de onun amel etmesine sebep olursa onun sevabından da aynen işlemiş gibi hisse alır.

4. Âlim ile abid arasında yetmiş derece fark vardır. İlim sahibi olmadan ibadet eden kimse bilmeden amelini boşa çıkarır da haberi olmaz.

5. Kalbi düzgün olmayanın imanı düzgün olmaz. Dilinde doğruluk olmayanın kalbi düzgün olmaz. Komşusu şerrinden emin olmayan kişi de cennete giremez.

6. İlim müminin kaybolmuş malıdır; nerede bulursa almalıdır. Bu nedenle ilim Çinde de olsa gidiniz ve alınız.

7. İlim borçtur, namaz da borçtur. İlmi kimden ve kimlerden aldığınıza bakın ve namazı nasıl kıldığınıza dikkat edin. Kıyamette Allah her ikisinden de sizi hesaba çekecektir.

8. İlim amelden hayırlıdır. Dinin kıvamı ve kıyamı da şüpheli olan hususlardan uzak durmaktır. Âlim de ilmi ile amel eden kimsedir velev az da olsa

9. Âlimlerden sorun, hukema ile hemhâl olun ve büyüklerinizle oturun.

10. Bir soru dört kişiye sevap kazandırır. Soran, cevap veren, dinleyen ve bu meclisi tertip eden kimseye

11. Muhbir-i Sadık olan peygamberden bir hadis öğrenmek dünya ve içindeki altın ve gümüşten ve her şeyden daha hayırlıdır.

12. İlim öğrenmek kadın erkek bütün müminlere farzdır.

13. İlim Allah rızası için öğrenilir. Allah rızasını kazanmak için öğretilir. İnsanlara tesir etmek ve onları sözleri ile yoldan çıkarmak için ilim öğrenenlerin bundan vazgeçmedikleri sürece Allah ne tövbelerini ne de ibadetlerini kabul etmez.

14. Kim âlimlere karşı övünmek veya sefihlerle mücadele etmek veya insanların teveccühünü kazanmak için ilim öğrenirse Allah onu cehenneme idhal eder.

15. İnciyi köpeklere atmayınız; yani ilmi ehli olmayana ve kötüye kullanana öğretmeyiniz.

16. Ahirette en çok pişman olacak olanlar ilmi öğrendikleri halde onunla amel etmeyerek hüsrana düşenler ve ilmi başkalarına öğretip onun kurtulduğunu gördüğü halde kendisini kurtaramayan âlimdir.

17. İlim öğrenin. Allah için ilim öğrenmek insanlara karşı haşyettir. İlmi talep etmek ibadettir. Müzakere etmek tespihtir. İlimden bahsetmek cihattır. Bilmeyene öğretmek sadakadır. Ehline ilmi vermek Allaha yakınlıktır. Zira ilim Allahı tanıttırır, haram ve helali bildirir. Cennet yolunu gösteren ilimdir. İlim, yalnızlıkta arkadaş, vahşette enis ve dosttur, halvette sohbet arkadaşı, darda ve genişlikte delildir, düşmanlara karşı en tesirli silahtır, dostlar yanında ziynettir, gariplikte yakınıdır. Allah ilimle bir kısım kavimleri yükseltir ve cennette de cennet ehline önder ve rehber yapar.

18. Allahtan haşyet bütün hikmetlerin başıdır. Şüpheli durumlardan uzak durmak olan vera ise amellerin efendisidir.

19. Kim tesbih, tekbir ve tehlil ile uymayı adet edinirse kıyamette de bu şekilde diriltilir ve mahşere bu şekilde sevk olunur. Gafletle uyursa kıyamette de bu şekilde diriltilir ve şaşkın olarak mahşere sevk edilir. Binaenaleyh uyurken nefislerinizi zikre alıştırınız. Uyurken Allahı zikrediniz ve kalkarken Allahı zikrederek kalkınız.

20. İlim müminin dostu, hilim veziri, akıl rehberi, amel muhafızı, rıfk ve yumuşaklık babası, mülâyemet kardeşi, sabır da her nevi tehlike ve düşmana karşı askeri kumandanıdır.

21. Bir kimsenin ilmi artar da ameli ve dünyadan zühdü artmazsa onun Allahtan uzaklığı artar.

22. İnsanların mertebe bakımından nübüvvet derecesine en yakın olanı ehl-i ilim ve ehl-i cihattır. Ehl-i ilim ilimleri ile peygamberlerin getirdiği iman ve Kuran hakikatlerini insanlara öğretirler ve insanların hak yola girmesine vesile olurlar. Ehl-i cihad da peygamberlerin getirdiği hakikatleri ve bunları yaymaya çalışan âlimleri korurlar.

23. Kıyamette şehitlerin kanı ile âlimerin mürekkebi tartılır da âlimlerin mürekkebi şehitlerin kanına racih gelir.

24. Bir saat fî-sebilillah, Allahın adının yücelmesi için çalışmak elli hac ibadetinden daha hayırlıdır.

25. Kişi ilmi ile amel ettiği sürece âlimdir, ilmi ile amel etmeyi bırakırsa cahildir.

26. İlim, âlim ve amel cennettedir. Şayet ilim sahibi ilmi ile amel etmezse ilim ve amel cennete gider, âlim ise cehenneme gider.

27. Kişi öğrendiği sürece âlimdir; öğrenmeyi bırakırsa cahil durumuna düşer.

28. Kim bir âlimi istikbal eder, karşılarsa beni karşılamış olur, kim âlime saygı duyarsa bana saygı duymuş olur. Kim âlimin ziyaretine giderse benim ziyaretime gelmiş olur. Kim hakikatli bir ilim meclisinde bulunursa sanki benimle oturmuş gibidir. Benimle oturan da Rabbi ile beraber olmuş gibidir.

29. Ashabım! Sakın bir konuda âlim ve ihtisas sahibi olup neyi emredeceğinizi ve neden sakındıracağınızı kesin olarak bilmedikçe emretme ve nehyetme işine girmeyiniz. Olur ki yanlış yaparsınız da sorumluluğunu üzerinize almış olursunuz.

30. İlim adamlarına saygılı olun ve onların ilimlerinden istifade edin. İlim öğrenmek için çalışan talebelere de saygı duyun ki ilmin değerini anlasınlar ve öğrenmekten kaçınmasınlar.

31. Bir kimse ilimden bir konu öğrenirse, onunla amel etsin veya etmesin bir rekât nafile namazdan daha hayırlı bir iş yapmış olur. şayet onunla amel eder veya öğrettiği kimse onunla amel ederse onun sevabı kıyamete kadar onun defterine yazılmaya devam eder.

32. Alimlerinize ittiba ediniz. Biliniz ki âlimler dünyanın kandilleri ve ahretin ışık saçan lambalarıdır.

33. Âlimlerinize ikram ve hürmet ediniz, zira onlar peygamberlerin varisleridirler. Kim onlara saygı duyar ve ikramda bulunursa biliniz ki peygambere ve Allaha saygı duymuşlardır. 

34. Yüce Allah buyurdu: Allahtan hakkı ile âlimler korkar ve haya ederler.

35. Allah kime hayır dilerse onu dinde ilim sahibi yapar.

36. Her âlimim diyenin ilmine itibar etmeyiniz ve meclisinde bulunmayınız. Ancak beş şeyden beş şeye çağıran âlimlerden istifade ediniz. Şüpheden yakîne, kibirden tevazuya, düşmanlıktan dostluğa ve kardeşliğe, dünyadan zühde ve ahirete rağbete, son olarak da riyadan ihlâsa çağıranlara değer veriniz. Gerçek âlimler bunlardır.

37. Kıyamette Allahın izni ile enbiyalar, ulemalar ve şehitler olmak üzere üç sınıf şefaatte bulunurlar.

38. İlimde muhkem, halîm, fakîh ve ulemâ olunuz.

39. İki nevi âlim vardır. Bir kısmı Allah için ilim öğrenir, dünyaya tamah etmez ve para karşılığında ilmini satmaz. İkinci kısım âlimler ilmi dünya için öğrenirler. Az bir para karşılığında satarlar. Allah bunları ateşten gemlerle gemler ve cehenneme atar. Sonra bir melek Allah bu kişiye dünyada ilim vermişken o bunun değerini bilmeyerek az bir dünya menfaati karşılığında satmıştır diye nida eder.

40. Âlimler sultanlardan ve iktidar sahiplerinden ve dünya nimetlerinden uzak durdukları sürece Allahın kullarının peygamberin varisi olarak gördüğü makama layık olurlar. İktidar sahiplerine yanaşır ve dünyaya dalarlarsa peygambere ihanet etmiş olurlar. Sizler bu gibi âlimlerden uzak durunuz.

41. Âlimler hak ve hakikati anlatmaya devam ettiği ve dünyaya değer vermedikleri sürece peygamberlerin varisidirler.

42. Gerçekleri saptırmadan anlatan âlimleri semadaki melekler sever, kıyamete kadar deniz dibindeki balıklara varıncaya kadar bütün mahlûkat onlar için dua ve istiğfar ederler.

43. İlmin afeti unutmaktır ve zayi olması da ehli olmayana öğretilmesidir.

44. İnsanların kıyamette en şiddetlisi azaba dûçar olanı, ilimlerin kendisine fayda vermediği kötü âlimlerdir.

45. Ulemais-sû olan kötü âlimlere yazıklar olsun. Onlar ilimlerini ticarî faaliyetlerine alet ederler. Zamanın idarecilerine yaranmak için gerçekleri saptırırlar. Allah onların ticaretlerine kazanç vermesin.

46. Ulema-i sû kıyamet gününde divana getirilir. Sorgulandıktan sonra cehenneme atılırlar. Merkebin değirmen taşı etrafında döndüğü gibi bağırsaklarından tutulup döndürülürler. Başları değirmen taşları altında ezilir. Ona Sana ilim ve hidayet verilmişken bu halin nedir? diye kendisine sorulur. O da Ben sizi menettiğim şeyi yapardım diye cevap verir.

47. Kendisinde bilgi olmadığı halde insanlara fetva veren kimseye semadaki ve yerdeki melekler lanet ederler.

48. Peygamberimiz (sav) Hüzün kuyusundan Allaha sığının buyurdular. Sahabeler Hüzün kuyusu nedir Yâ Resulallah! diye sordular. Peygamberimiz (sav) O cehennemde bir vadinin adıdır. Cehennem her gün kırk defa ondan Allaha sığınır. O vadiye en çok ameli ile riya ve gösteriş yapan âlimler girer. Muhakkak ki âlimlerin en sevimsiz olanı idarecileri en çok ziyaret edenleridir.

49. Şair demiş ki: Ne kötü âlimdir emirlerin kapısına gidenler / Ne iyi emirdir âlimlerin kapısını aşındıranlar.

50. Hz. Ali (ra) bir şiirinde şöyle demiştir:

İlim öğren, ilim sahibine süstür ziynettir.
İlim fazilettir, tüm iyilikler için adrestir.

Her gün artır ilmini, faydalan o denizden,
İnsan değerini alır, faydalı ilimlerden.

Fıkıh öğren, fıkıh en büyük yol göstericidir. 
Fıkıh iyiliğe ve takvaya götüren kılavuzdur. 

51. Hz. Ali (ra) bir başka şiirinde şöyle der:

Rabbimizin kısmetine razı olduk.
Bize ilim, düşmana mal vermiştir.

İlim bize ebedi mutluluk verir.
Lâkin mal dünyada yok olur gider.

İlim sahibine hep değer katar.
Mal ise sahibine vebaldir yüktür.

Şeref ne nesepte ne de maldadır.
İnsanın şerefi edep ve ilimledir.

----------

